# Links öffnen sich nicht im Iframe



## julieann (17. April 2005)

Also, ich könnt verzweifeln.
Meine Seite: http://www.sims2-wear
(irgendwie entfernt er hier im Forum immer das !)
Sie hat ein iframe, dem hab ich den Namen "main" gegeben, 
<iframe src="home.html" ... name="main"...>
die Links auf der startseite (http://home.arcor.de/julieann/index.htm) haben alle als target="main" und wenn ich die Datei auf meiner Festplatte im Explorer öffne, gibt´s kein Problem.
Allerdings öffnet er, wenn ich die upgeloadete Seite im Internet aufrufe, die Links immer im neuen Fenster.
Bin ich doof, oder was? Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## julieann (17. April 2005)

Mir ist noch was aufgefallen:
wenn ich die Seite direkt aufrufe (also unter http://home.arcor.de/julieann/index.htm) gibt´s das Problem nicht. Nur wenn ich über die Domain reinklicke: http://www.sims2-wear


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2005)

Hallo!

Dass kommt daher, weil deine Seite unter der Domain in einem Frame steckt der den Namen "main" hat.
Dein *i*Frame hat aber auch den Namen "main".
Nimm für dein *i*Frame mal einen anderen Namen (z.b. "mitte" oder "anzeige").
Du masst dann die Target's für *<base target="main">* und <*a href="seitenname.html" target="main">Seitenname</a>* entsprechend ändern.
Dann sollte es klappen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

